# Graco PT2500



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got the chance to pick up an old graco pt2500 for cheap. Is this a good unit?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is a smaller older unit that may work well for occasional use but for my uses I would pass.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

this was a good unit in its day. being a diaphragm pump it does not have the versatility of an airless sprayer but they are good for low pressure spraying.

I do not know about parts availability but the manual for this is in the Graco historical manuals


----------

